
CSS Road Guide - Software202
https://lyty.dev/css/index.html
======
Software202
You can learn from free @
[https://lyty.dev/css/index.html](https://lyty.dev/css/index.html)

------
victor106
what's the best resource to learn CSS in 2020? Any suggestions for either paid
and/or unpaid books/online courses

~~~
nikivi
I noted quite a few here: [https://wiki.nikitavoloboev.xyz/front-
end/css#links](https://wiki.nikitavoloboev.xyz/front-end/css#links)

I liked [https://absolutely.every-layout.dev/](https://absolutely.every-
layout.dev/) for its focus on thinking in layouts

